# Club runs 'roond the Toon



## Swankybianchi (13 Jul 2010)

Going up to God's Country to visit my Mother, end of July start of August '10. I need to find a Club Run in the Newcastle upon Tyne area. Can anyone suggest local cycle clubs that welcome guests along on their club rides?

I am good for 50 miles or so but it is so long since I have been back up there with my bike that I will definitely need some guidance around the Northumbria back roads.

Any suggestions are much appreciated.

Keep Ahad

Swankybianchi.


----------



## CamR (13 Jul 2010)

I ride with Sunderland Clarion. We have a sunday ride that varies in length, anywhere from 50 - 80 miles, always have a cafe stop.

Depending on whe you come up we will either be riding a route in Northumberland or county Durham.

We have a website that is due to have the upcoming clubruns updated and there is a forum on which you could post your interest.

hth

Cam


----------



## oakroyd (13 Jul 2010)

I went out on a run with Gosforth Road Club on a saturday morning, they seemed happy enough for me to join up with them. They even got me home after my legs completely and utterly went! 

They meet at Regeant Centre Metro, at 9am website: www.gosforthroadclub.com/Activities/tabid/54/Default.aspx

Hope this helps

O


----------

